# Daniela Elger HSE 24 Extra Termine herausfinden



## moon12 (6 Jan. 2014)

Dienstag 07.01.2014

von 21 Uhr an
.
.

Mittwoch 08.01.2014

von 20 Uhr an
.
.

Samstag 11.01.2014

von 21 Uhr an
.
.

Sonntag 12.01.204

von 21 Uhr an

Alles läuft bei HSE 24 Extra, Video am liebsten oder auch Caps, habe keine Zeit aufzunehmen. Danke 

*Hier:http://www.hse24.de/TV-Programm-vom-07.01.2014-auf-HSE24EXTRA.html*

Gruß


----------

